# 71 gto rear valance



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

How does the rear valance attach to the bottom of the bumper? I didn't take it apart in the first place so I don't have that as a reference. I see there are some plastic connectors in the bumper itself, and there are a few screws on each side, but how do you connect it to those plastic connectors? Anyone have pics or links to what I need? Thanks!


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

noone? is everyone running around with their cars without a rear valance? :willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Not totally sure, but I *don't* think the rear valance is connected to the bumper. Most valances are attached to the car then the bumper goes over the top.


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

Well, there's 5 of each of these plastic tabs in the bumper, and 5 notches in the valance. I'm just plain lost. I don't see how the two bolts on either end would hold it in there safely at highway speeds.


----------



## AlexCampbell (Jul 8, 2021)

I’m with ya, even tho I’m about 10 years late to this thread lol. Seems like the clips and screws are how they are connected, but hard to believe that’s enough to hold them. Nobody seems to be complaining about their rear valances coming off, so it must work. Also doesn’t seem to be many resources on this topic.


----------

